# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Συναγερμού & CCTV >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] Θυροτηλεοραση Defendo.

## SHIELD

θυροτηλεόραση Bus 2 καλωδίων  Defendo  που αποτελείται απο


1:Τροφοδοτικό Μeanwhile LRS-100-24 Σκρουτζ:20 ευρώ.
2:Tροφοδοτικό BUS DT-DPS-(V2) Eshop:28 ευρώ.
3:Διακλαδωτής με ενίσχυση SB-DBC4R Σκρουτζ:40 ευρώ.
4:Διακλαδωτής εως 4 monitor η μπουτονιέρες DT-DBC4A1 Σκρούτζ:33 ευρώ.
5:Monitor λευκό DT472/D7/W X3 Eshop:105 ευρώ.(οι 2 εχουν την ζελατινα επανω)
6:Monitor λευκό DT471/TD7 X1 Σκρούτζ:125 ευρώ.
7:Μπουτονιέρα 2 κλήσεις DT607C-S2 X2 Σκρούτζ 98 ευρώ.
defendo..jpg

Σύνολο=757 ευρώ απο internet.


τιμή πακέτου: 450 ευρώ.

----------


## SHIELD

νεα τιμη 380 ευρω.

----------


## SHIELD

νεα τιμη 290.

----------

